# Cleaning a fish tank...



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey folks - just after a bit of basic advise... :lol2:

I'm setting my fish tank up again after not using it for just over a year now... whats the best way to give it a good clean before filling it with water?

Is warm soapy (washing up liquid) water ok or should I be using something else?

Any advise appreciated as always :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yes, washing up liquid would be fine but SERIOUSLY rinse it after. Like power shower for 3 hours. :lol2:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

I wouldnt bother with fairy liquid personally. I dont use it on any of my tanks (i had 11 at one point). If you get the water luke warm and a scourer (one of the sponge ones cos its not too scratchy) then give it a good scrub. The problem with soaps and any type of cleaners is that if you have them in the tank when you fill with water, you can do some serious poisoning to your fish. 

Once its clean just rinse it down and dry it with an old towel (making sure you dont leave hairs and fibres on the glass) 

If you need to use some sort of soap then get some sort of gentle washing up liquid that is good for sensitive skin, will make it less dangerous to the fish if you leave traces.

But elbow grease and a scourer should do it with luke warm water.

Rob


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Never use household detergents like bleach or washing up liquid as small traces are lethal to fish. There is no need to disinfect the tank, just rinse it out a few times with warm water.


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Vinegar is safe to use.
If you have a lot of hard algea fill it with water throw in a bottle or 2 of vinegar, leave for at least a few hours and scrape with an old blockbusters card.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I always use vinegar. its safe, removes any residue and leaves the glass sparkling.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Vinegar is very useful to get rid of lime deposits and also the 'tide mark' which is a line of yellow grime which acculminates along the glass at the water level and hardens.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

methelated spirit also works. Since it evaporates leaving no trace you can use it without fear of killing your fish


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

I always use vinegar and bicarbonate of soda, it cleans well and gets rid of any water marks. I would avoid household cleaners (washing up liquid, bathroom cleaners) as they tend to leave a residue which will contaminate your tank later on and ultimately kill your fish.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys - I'm getting round to setting this up today (having been busy of late getting a new snake)... lol

I've bought x2 bottles of white vineger - do I just completely fill the tank with luke-warm water and then add the two bottles of vineger and leave it to stand for a few hours?


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Not exactly, you should wet a cloth first and then pour the vinegar onto this and then wipe the tank down. Afterwards just rinse it out with warm water.


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

lol - oops... I poured both bottles in with luke-warm water earlier...

It has come up lovely and sparkling though - have re-filled it again fully after emptying the water with vineger to make sure its rinsed through fully...

Just going to start washing through the silica sand now so hopefully going to be up and running this evening and then adding a couple of fish next weekend...


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

No matter, so long as it doesn't smell and it is nice and clean!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Adding some Tea Tree Oil (the main ingredient in Melafix) to a water spray bottle will get rid of any lingering smells.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

White vinegar will get the lime scale off along with a new stanley knife blade. Then clean with milton fluid, then rinse, rinse rinse.

Cleaned all my marine tanks like this. Never a problem.


----------



## vodka (Jan 19, 2008)

i find vinegar is fab for glass, even if the glass is in bad sorry states! i tend to scrub with it first then use news paper to clean it of as it doesnt tend to leave any streaks! but make sure u rince well afterwards ;p


----------

